# When Did You Stop Sending Holiday Photo Cards & Newsletters?



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)

*When Do You Stop Sending Christmas Cards?*

Why I’ve Stopped Sending Holiday Photo Cards
We used to go all out. This year, my urge to share has already been well sated.
By Nina Burleigh (2012)

http://ideas.time.com/2012/12/06/why-ive-stopped-sending-holiday-photo-cards/


----------



## Twixie (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you remember filling out dozens of Christmas/holiday cards..

Jeez..the list was endless..


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)

*When Do You Stop Sending Christmas Cards?*

View attachment 11411


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

Brilliant!  I'm sending a lot fewer cards this year.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 24, 2014)

I still send them. I love doing it.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 24, 2014)

Long ago I used to mail out at least 50. Never did the bragging newsletter (as in "Brittnee just won the Nobel Prize at age 15, and son Bubba has just signed with the NFL after he finishes pre-K) or photos. Now I send only about a dozen with handwritten notes to far away elderlies and real BFFS . and only get maybe 3/4 of that # back. But that's ok, I know they appreciate getting them. Love your diagram, Meanderer, so true!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)

Never did photo cards or newsletters, but we still send Christmas cards, just picked up mine for this year from Barnes and Noble bookstore.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a "card block". I have bought cards for Christmas, Birthday's, Sympathy,etc. but for some reason never get them mailed. I have even addressed some and they lay  on the table awaiting a trip to the mail box until the time for the card is past and then go to the file 13. If someone could explain to me why I do this then maybe I could really mail out some of them.


----------



## drifter (Nov 24, 2014)

We stopped about ten years ago but for the next couple years we dribbled out three or four then stopped completely.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't sent them for years.  Nobody much does any more.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I stopped sending the photo of the children when they turned forty...


----------



## avrp (Nov 25, 2014)

I send one to my aged uncle (99) because he always sends one to me. 
I get quite a few dispite not sending any. I remember my growing up years, almost every door-way was covered in Christmas cards.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2014)

Never did photo cards but my sister's kids all do and I enjoy getting them.  I stopped sending xmas cards for a few years, but people keep sending them to us.  So I send them to the people who send us cards.  Being a bit of a tightwad this year and only sending them to people in the UK, plus one to my aunt in Ohio.  Mailing to the US is never cheap.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't stopped. I never have sent out a lot, but do to family members and a few close friends.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)

If I see a pattern, it's that thoughtful card sending, outweighs the "mindless" chore of mailing cards.  The number doesn't matter.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 25, 2014)

I stopped sending them when the expense got to be more than I could manage. Not the expense of the cards...the expense of the stamps.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2014)

For the last, say, 30 years the only Christmas card I ever got was from my insurance agent.  I never sent him one back.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## drifter (Nov 26, 2014)

I said previously we stopped ten years ago. I stand corrected. We stopped more like twenty-five years ago. And a little before that, I stopped sending valentines.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2014)

Sending Cards
Garnett Ann Schultz

It's a sweet old friendly custom
At this special time of year,
That we send a Christmas greeting
To the folks we hold so dear.
Just a little card of gladness
That we seal with love and care,
But it means the world to someone
Christmas morn, to find it there.

There's a card that says "I love you,"
Always one that brings a smile,
Then the customary message
That is always right in style...
It's a pleasant happy custom
That each person loves and knows,
Sending cards delights the giver
And takes sunshine where it goes.
​


----------

